# White Balance Settings on a Nikon D40.



## Dave Spencer (1 Oct 2007)

In response to Graeme`s thread on the white balance setting on a Canon 350D, here are the white balance settings on a Nikon D40.

Shutter speed 1/2 sec.
Aperture F 16 with one stop of underexposure.
ISO 200.
Tank lighting is 22W of Arcadia Arc Pod compact T5s.

Each white balance setting can be adjusted by +/- 3 in increments of 1. Adjusting negative makes the image more yellowy and red, adjusting up makes it more blue. I haven`t done any adjusting, as there would otherwise be 24 pictures to post. 

The last image is pre set white balance which is used when the desired results can`t be achieved using the other settings. Use a white or neutral grey object under the subject lighting for the camera to use for measuring white balance. Once again, I haven`t made any adjustments with this setting.

Excuse all the furniture in the tank and lack of background, but the tank isn`t really ready yet, to attempt to photograph properly.

*Auto White Balance:*





*Incandescent:*




*Fluorescent:*




*Direct Sunlight:*




*Flash (with the flash selected off):*




*Cloudy:*




*Shade:*




*Pre Set:*




Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 Oct 2007)

Thats quite interesting Dave,

It just shows you how good the AWB are on the more epensive camaras.
If i was to be biest, the Canons white ballance settings are more divers in the final rendition. For example, the couldy,shade adn flash setting, just get more and more orangy/red to me.
One thing with the Nikon, i have noticed is, that it copes much better with bright spots in a frame, the canon quite easely over exposes bright areas in a picture.The Nikon meter reader may be better, ie the spot,segmented etc.

I never know which reader to put mine on, and ofter when you change the meter setting it can give totaly differant results, which can be very anoying.

Top stuff man!


----------



## Themuleous (3 Oct 2007)

For me the auto setting look most real, but I guess Ive not seen the tank in the flesh, so it might not be the most true representation, but as a whole it look best to me.

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Oct 2007)

I have found AWB to be best on my 120l (Interpet T5 Daylight and Triplus lighting) and above tank (Arcadia T5 Original Tropical), but have struggled to get the white balance right on my Iwagumi with T5 Geisemann lighting. 

It works best using the fluorescent light setting, but still doesn`t come out right. As long as I switch the Aquaflora off and just use the Midday alongside a cheap eBay tube, then AWB seems to work just fine. It took me a while to figure that one out.

Dave.


----------

